# Olight 18650 3400mAh - what do you think?



## carl (Apr 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the new Olight 18650 3400mAh battery at GoingGear and Battery Junction? Seems priced right and both GG and BJ have cheap shipping - even for just one battery. The amps allowed by the circuit is a bit lower than some other top brands though.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 30, 2014)

Priced right? What is the price with shipping?

It's probably just a Panasonic 3400.

Chris


----------



## carl (May 1, 2014)

GoingGear Website: The protected battery itself is $15.99 plus another $2-3 for shipping. 

Definitely cheaper than Orbtronic, Keeppower, Nitecore, Eagletac, Xtar, Zebralight, and AW.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 1, 2014)

Illumination Supply has the Keeppower 3400s for $13.99 before shipping.

You can get the Pannie NRC18650PF unprotected hybrids for $9.99.

Chris


----------



## carl (May 2, 2014)

It is out of stock but is a good price no doubt. If they restock in time and with the same price, I will get one of those too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ven (May 2, 2014)

Banggood has them for $12:48
SKU: SKU122446

As said it will be a pany cell wrapped,i have keeppower 3100 at $8.99 each.............hard to beat and good
SKU: SKU122233


----------



## 18650 (May 3, 2014)

ven said:


> Banggood has them for $12:48 SKU: SKU122446 As said it will be a pany cell wrapped,i have keeppower 3100 at $8.99 each.............hard to beat and good SKU: SKU122233


 The problem is it looks like the Keeppower 3400's are disappearing from a lot of sites. These Olight 3400's are probably as good as any other Panny 3400 based cells.


----------



## ven (May 4, 2014)

18650 said:


> The problem is it looks like the Keeppower 3400's are disappearing from a lot of sites. These Olight 3400's are probably as good as any other Panny 3400 based cells.




Yes agree ,they will be the same inside,may even have same pcb from same factory,just a different coloured wrap......

Have not noticed regarding KPs disappearing tbh,its not me buying them ..............honest!!!


----------



## carl (May 4, 2014)

You're right, the Olight 3400maH at Bang Good is a great price at $12.48, with free shipping and a battery case too - However, there are many complaints accusing Bang Good of being a scam and not delivering the product.


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2014)

They look good, but I stick to my Eagletac's.


----------



## ven (May 4, 2014)

Hi carl,not aware of complaints etc but going of my personal experience of a good few years (at least 3 iirc) has been a good experience so far.
No scam for me,they have tracking on products too,more so on expensive items.

I was unsure on some cells a while back,they showed me when they entered UK for example,sure enough i got them.
Other than that i had an issue with a skyray,sent another out free........

I would not recommend anywhere that has been involved in scams,but can only speak of personal experience,have you been scammed?

:thumbsup:


----------



## carl (May 4, 2014)

Not recently and I have never dealt with bag good. Glad to hear your experience with them went well. When it comes to overseas dealers who don't have quick phone access, I tend to deal with those who have something to lose if they don't deliver - ebay has a complaint system which seems to work well, also amazon so that's where I usually go.


----------



## timbo114 (May 6, 2014)

I have a pair simply due to the fact that these are built using the Panasonic NCR18650B cell.







http://hkequipment.net/index.php?cat=&p=6&id=2036

100% Brand New
Original Olight products
(Built by Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh, cell origins from Japan)

Features:
- Original Panasonic cell from Japan
- Built-in protection circuit, guards against - Over-charge, Over-discharge and Over-current
- High Performance IC from Japan
- Improved voltage stability due to low internal resistance
- PET sheath, environmentally friendly and not easy to crack
- Steel flat button design

Specification:
Voltage : 3.7v (4.2v when fully charged)
Capacity : 3400mAh (discharged at 0.2C)
Standard charge 1700mAh
Standard discharge 680mAh (Cutoff at 2.5v/30mA)
Size : 18mm x 68.5mm (+/-0.2mm)
Current Over-flow protection : 10A
Weight 48g

Limited Warranty From OLIGHT
· Free Repair Service.
· Cost of parts and shipping fee will be charged.
· Notify us before return or repair.

Package includes (with original packaging):
Olight 18650 3400mAh Li-ion Protected Rechargeable 3.7v battery x2
Battery Case for 2x18650/4xCR123A x1


----------



## Capolini (May 23, 2014)

I have seen Three[3] different lengths of these on various dealers websites!!

I have seen 68.5mm[above post!], 69.00mm and 69.5mm!!!! Can ANYONE verify the CORRECT length?!!

Thanks,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 18650 (May 26, 2014)

Capolini said:


> I have seen Three[3] different lengths of these on various dealers websites!! I have seen 68.5mm[above post!], 69.00mm and 69.5mm!!!! Can ANYONE verify the CORRECT length?!! Thanks,,,,,,,,,


 It's listed as 69.35mm on IS site.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 26, 2014)

It isn't as bad as Eagletacs or Nitecores, but they still aren't the best value. SoShine 3400s are my preference. Two for $20 at IS, and they are shorter button tops, i.e. they will be compatible with more lights than just about any other cells. If for some reason you aren't comfortable with those, Keeppowers are known excellent cells, lower internal resistance than most 18650s, and are still cheaper than the Olight. 

It bugs me that you can't even find measurements for the batteries on Olight's own web page. They are advertising them, but not providing any specs or real information about their performance at all. Bad job, if you ask me.


----------



## dazed1 (May 26, 2014)

Meh, for that cheap of a price you can get 18650 green protected, with pcb trip @6.7A instead of ~ 4.2A......(olight version)

Conclusion, the PCB is not the same!

My recommendations...

http://www.banggood.com/4PCS-NCR-18...ted-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery-p-90989.html

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C26OWGS/?tag=cpf0b6-20

http://www.banggood.com/4PCS-NCR-18650PF-3_7V-2900MAH-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery-p-913786.html my personal favorite < uber cheap, very high quality, amazingly high drain, they hold volts like mad..

Keep in mind, the Orbotronic cell is actually *Pana 18650PF,* not *PD* it has been wrongly named as PD, is PF cell inside.






http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650comparator.php


----------



## 18650 (May 26, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Meh, for that cheap of a price you can get 18650 green protected, with pcb trip @6.7A instead of ~ 4.2A...... Conclusion, the PCB is not the same!


 Are we talking about the unbranded ones? Those are pretty chunky. Most measurements I've seen of those are close to 70mm. HKJ reviewed a set that was measured at 70.3mm (70.5mm spec).


----------



## dazed1 (May 27, 2014)

18650 said:


> Are we talking about the unbranded ones? Those are pretty chunky. Most measurements I've seen of those are close to 70mm. HKJ reviewed a set that was measured at 70.3mm (70.5mm spec).




Yep unbranded, they are 69.5mm i measured them. Don't know for HKJ ones tbh...i think now you get mostly short versions ~ 6.95cm...

The good thing with this PF cells is that they are giving the same or better lifetime for high power flahslghts, the runtimes is highly relative, because on most of this flashlights you cant go on turbo after yo get to 3.6v, and look at what point you are there in the graph, then you must recharge, which makes the long runtime overrated.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 27, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Yep unbranded, they are 69.5mm i measured them. Don't know for HKJ ones tbh...i think now you get mostly short versions ~ 6.95cm...



69.5mm is still on the long side for 18650s. And that does reduce compatibility...the reason I prefer SoShines is that they are max 68.3mm. Puts less tension on springs, and fits in more lights, and cheaper than the protected cells you linked. 



dazed1 said:


> The good thing with this PF cells is that they are giving the same or better lifetime for high power flashlights, the runtimes is highly relative, because on most of this flashlights you cant go on turbo after you get to 3.6v, and look at what point you are there in the graph, then you must recharge, which makes the long runtime overrated.



That depends a lot on how you are using a light. If it is a high-drain light, and you are running it in turbo all the time, the PFs will shine, no doubt. But if you use mostly low modes, the larger capacity cells will indeed give you significantly better runtime. But in any case, I don't think the comparison is fair. The Olight is a protected cell, and 2 of the 3 you recommend are unprotected. Both have their uses...but they are two different categories.


----------



## dazed1 (May 27, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> 69.5mm is still on the long side for 18650s. And that does reduce compatibility...the reason I prefer SoShines is that they are max 68.3mm. Puts less tension on springs, and fits in more lights, and cheaper than the protected cells you linked.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends a lot on how you are using a light. If it is a high-drain light, and you are running it in turbo all the time, the PFs will shine, no doubt. But if you use mostly low modes, the larger capacity cells will indeed give you significantly better runtime. But in any case, I don't think the comparison is fair. The Olight is a protected cell, and 2 of the 3 you recommend are unprotected. Both have their uses...but they are two different categories.



I was thinking about this loooongg time, and i came to conclusion that protected cells are a bit overrated.

1. They cost almost 2x as the PF, but yet offer not much more runtime, and they sag quite a bit more, especially branded cells which are not keeppower.

2. When you buy protected cells, you lose the option to use them in high drain lights, and then you need to buy new ones, which makes the deal even more expensive, you get to a point when you should pay 3x the amount, with PF one of a kind cell for all.

3. Running the cells 95% of the time in the flashlight host makes the danger, much much less then in other applications...also PF is the new safer chemistry as stated by Panasonic, while being very affordable and powerfull under high load, its the best overall cell *imo.*


----------



## thedoc007 (May 27, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> 1. They cost almost 2x as the PF



Um...how do you figure? SoShines are $10 each for 3400 mAh protected cells. So you're telling me you can buy NCR18650PFs for $5 each? 

You other points are well taken. I do have some of the PFs, and they are great. But I would not recommend them for some uses. Some lights are built for protected cells, and the PFs will be too short. Their lack of button top also means they work in fewer lights...anything with physical polarity protection will not work at all. And using magnets or other DIY fixes is not something I want to do - I'd rather buy cells that are compatible as is. And running multiple cells in series, for example, definitely increases your chance of problems. PFs do require a bit more care...for newbies, or for people who don't use a multimeter regularly, I would definitely recommend protected cells. That said, I totally understand your preference for them. Each type has advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## dazed1 (May 27, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Um...how do you figure? SoShines are $10 each for 3400 mAh protected cells. So you're telling me you can buy NCR18650PFs for $5 each?
> 
> You other points are well taken. I do have some of the PFs, and they are great. But I would not recommend them for some uses. Some lights are built for protected cells, and the PFs will be too short. Their lack of button top also means they work in fewer lights...anything with physical polarity protection will not work at all. And using magnets or other DIY fixes is not something I want to do - I'd rather buy cells that are compatible as is. And running multiple cells in series, for example, definitely increases your chance of problems. PFs do require a bit more care...for newbies, or for people who don't use a multimeter regularly, I would definitely recommend protected cells. That said, I totally understand your preference for them. Each type has advantages and disadvantages.




For 24$ 4x @Fastech, and 25$ banggood.

Some valid points, i agree that for newbies the best pick are protected, just not really here on CPF 

And now, i remember that i forgot to check if TK75/TK61 will take them without any issues lol.


----------



## newbie66 (May 27, 2014)

GoingGear posted a review on Youtube.


----------



## 18650 (May 27, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> I was thinking about this loooongg time, and i came to conclusion that protected cells are a bit overrated. 1. They cost almost 2x as the PF, but yet offer not much more runtime, and they sag quite a bit more, especially branded cells which are not keeppower. 2. When you buy protected cells, you lose the option to use them in high drain lights, and then you need to buy new ones, which makes the deal even more expensive, you get to a point when you should pay 3x the amount, with PF one of a kind cell for all.


 How high is high drain? At 3A the difference is very small. 5A it gets bigger but most protected cells can handle without sweating. How many stock lights need more?


----------



## thedoc007 (May 27, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> And now, i remember that i forgot to check if TK75/TK61 will take them without any issues lol.



NCR18650PF fit perfectly in both the TK75 and the TK61. I have both.



newbie66 said:


> GoingGear posted a review on Youtube.



Well, I wouldn't call it a review. It is an update to their standard recommendation - which was Eagletac before - but it has no actual information to speak of about the cell. No dimensions, no measurement of performance under load...I think the only actual spec he provided was capacity (which is rather obvious) and the current max (manufacturer spec, not tested). So of relatively little use in making an informed decision.



18650 said:


> How high is high drain? At 3A the difference is very small. 5A it gets bigger but most protected cells can handle without sweating. How many stock lights need more?



Not many...but then again, how many people on CPF have only stock lights? I don't really have any idea, but it seems like a LOT of people end up with modded or fully custom lights. For the non-enthusiast, protected cells are definitely my recommendation. But high-drain cells do have their uses.


----------



## dazed1 (May 27, 2014)

18650 said:


> How high is high drain? At 3A the difference is very small. 5A it gets bigger but most protected cells can handle without sweating. How many stock lights need more?



Its my way to being covered, not matter what light my friend mod for me, and how much drain will it need, i will have the right cells 

I will not need to buy another cells and wait (oh god i hate wait)

@Thedoc, thanks good to know.


----------



## newbie66 (May 27, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, I wouldn't call it a review. It is an update to their standard recommendation - which was Eagletac before - but it has no actual information to speak of about the cell. No dimensions, no measurement of performance under load...I think the only actual spec he provided was capacity (which is rather obvious) and the current max (manufacturer spec, not tested). So of relatively little use in making an informed decision.




True. I didn't really know what to call the video. Now I know after you mentioned it. Should have been called a "recommendation video".


----------



## Capolini (May 27, 2014)

18650 said:


> It's listed as 69.35mm on IS site.


 Thanks!! lol!!! That is Four[4] different lengths!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## thedoc007 (May 27, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Thanks!! lol!!! That is Four[4] different lengths!!!!!! :laughing:



http://xkcd.com/927/

Careful what you wish for! Always good for a laugh.


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 2, 2014)

A friend of mine have just done a comparison test using four different NCR18650B/3.400mAh inside four Olight M22 Warrior flashlights (the same batch). Subjects: Enerpower, Eagletac, Panasonic (unprotected) and *Olight*. M22 performed on max level (950 lumens) and test finished when overdischarge protection of the flashlight hits. 

Assuming all four M22 samples have the same current drain, results look like this:
*1. Olight 3.400 mAh - 2H 27m*
2. Eagletac 3.400mAh - 2H 16m
3. Enerpower 3.400mAh - 2H 12m
4. Panasonic unprotected - 2H 3m

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM-_YKbnlgw


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Did you friend let the light cool of from test to test?
The results are looking wrong....


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 2, 2014)

All flashlights run continuously on max level until over discharge protection makes samples blinking. There were four Olight M22 (the same batch) running simultaneously, powered by the 4 batteries tested. What is wrong?


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 2, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> All flashlights run continuously on max level until over discharge protection makes samples blinking. There was four Olight M22 flashlights running simultaneously, powered by the 4 batteries tested. What is wrong?



There is 0 chance, an battery with protection, will run 24 minutes more then the same cell - unprotected. My suggestion is to run the Pana 3400 unprotected, on the same light which Olight run.


----------



## ven (Jun 2, 2014)

Dont all the cells have Panasonic inside though? so if all 3400mah there should not be much in it apart from the differences in the batches.........of which i would think within a few mins over all(not scientific there just an uneducated guess)


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 2, 2014)

You have to consider the age of battery/cell. Maybe cells inside this particularly Panasonic unprotected are older than those in Olight. Li-ion cells runtime/capacity is determined by aging. Perhaps cells used in Olight are newer than those Panasonic unprotected used in this test.


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 2, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> You have to consider the age of battery/cell. Maybe cells inside this particularly Panasonic unprotected are older than those in Olight. Li-ion cells runtime/capacity is determined by aging. Perhaps cells used in Olight are newer than those Panasonic unprotected used in this test.



So you want to say the other batteries are used?


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 2, 2014)

Yep, all of them are used, including Olight. All of them were fully charged before test but age of cells would differ. Maybe Olight is the newest one and Panasonic, Eagletac and Enerpower stayed 1 year in manufacturer warehouse and 1 year on dealer's shelves. As we know, a Li-ion battery supports about 500 charge cycles, but 3/max5years storage (no matter of how many charge cycles).


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 2, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> As we know, a Li-ion battery supports about 500 charge cycles, but 3/max5years storage (no matter of how many charge cycles).



What about if you store them in refrigerator @3.7v?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 2, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Assuming all four M22 samples have the same current drain...



So you see the problem with the test, then. You have cells of different ages, with a different number of cycles, in different lights (which you definitely CANNOT assume are all the same)...frankly, this test tells us little about the relative merits of the batteries used. You have multiple confounding and uncontrolled variables.



AbbyY said:


> As we know, a Li-ion battery supports about 500 charge cycles, but 3/max5years storage (no matter of how many charge cycles).



Actually, I don't know anything of the sort. It really depends on what you do within those five years that matters. If you keep it cool, dry, and store it at optimum voltage, your capacity loss in five years could be quite modest. On the other hand, if you leave it in direct sunlight, overcharge and/or overdischarge it, repeatedly overheat it, or drop it, you might have a cell that is not only a lousy performer, but is actually unsafe within a few months (or even less). There is no magic rule that all of a sudden makes a cell useless at five years. Or one that guarantees it will be good for three years! Charge cycles and time are both part of the story...but neither one determines the performance at any given time.


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yep if you had new cells to compare, i bet in everything i have that the unprotected cells will keep volts higher and then the low voltage warning will appear later on the light using them.


----------



## donjoe (Sep 5, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> 69.5mm is still on the long side for 18650s. And that does reduce compatibility


You're not kidding - I just got an Olight "18650" 2600mAh battery and found that at 68mm it's just long enough to prevent the Olight S20's fully screwed-on tailcap to close the flashlight's circuit => Olight's own 18650-compatible flashlights won't even work with Olight's "18650" batteries.

Epic fail.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 5, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388563-Olight-18650-14500-RCR123A-Quick-Overview


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 5, 2014)

donjoe said:


> You're not kidding - I just got an Olight "18650" 2600mAh battery and found that at 68mm it's just long enough to prevent the Olight S20's fully screwed-on tailcap to close the flashlight's circuit => Olight's own 18650-compatible flashlights won't even work with Olight's "18650" batteries.



That seems odd...I have an Olight S20, and I use a 3400 mAh Olight 18650 in it. 69 mm as measured by Overclocker, 69.5 mm listed...and it fits just fine. A 68mm cell is definitely on the short side for a protected cell...


----------



## John Pombrio (Sep 9, 2014)

My worst problem is trying to find where the damn batteries are made. I bought some Fenix batteries that were crap and made in China while my Orbtronics are great and were made in Japan. No one tells where their batteries are made any more.


----------



## dave37857 (Dec 9, 2014)

I just bought some Olight 18650 3400 batteries and all seems ok with them however, the positive end does not have the vent holes I have seen on other quality batteries. I bought these two batteries from Amazon.com. I would appreciate it if someone who has just purchased new Olight 18650 3400 to please let me know if new production batteries do not have vent holes. The part number on the battery is ORB-186P34. The package states "triple protected".


----------



## curlysir (Dec 10, 2014)

dave37857 said:


> I just bought some Olight 18650 3400 batteries and all seems ok with them however, the positive end does not have the vent holes I have seen on other quality batteries. I bought these two batteries from Amazon.com. I would appreciate it if someone who has just purchased new Olight 18650 3400 to please let me know if new production batteries do not have vent holes. The part number on the battery is ORB-186P34. The package states "triple protected".



I have 2 of the Olight 3400 batteries with the same part number that I just bought from Going Gear and I can not see a vent hole on the battery either.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 10, 2014)

The vent holes are probably in the bare Panasonic cell and not the rewrapped Olight affair. If you've never rewrapped a battery, you've basically got a flat top cell where a button top has been added and then it, the collar and the bare cell are shrink wrapped.

Chris


----------



## HKJ (Dec 11, 2014)

The missing ventholes is probably something like this:





The picture is from here: http://lygte-info.dk/info/isMyBatteryProtected UK.html


----------



## incd (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

Is this battery has a button top or flat button?
If this battery has button top, i will buy it.

Thanks.


----------



## darkshire (Dec 11, 2014)

incd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is this battery has a button top or flat button?
> If this battery has button top, i will buy it.
> ...




Button Top


----------



## incd (Dec 11, 2014)

darkshire said:


> Button Top


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## incd (Dec 11, 2014)

*Olight 18650, 3400mAh, are they 3.6V or 3.7V?*

Hi guys,

I was looking for Olight 3400mAh, as I know this is a 3.6V battery, but I found an online store posted with 3.7V, this is the image






Are they 2 version of Olight?


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 11, 2014)

incd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is this battery has a button top or flat button?
> If this battery has button top, i will buy it.
> ...



The standard Olight 3400 cell is a button top.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Dec 14, 2014)

Just to add I have had 3 x Olight 3400's for a week+ or so now.
I have put them through a few different tests and used in various chargers and lights.
Yes they are bigger (by 1 or 2mm) than many of my older 18650's (mostly AW & Eagletac) but they fit in all "brand name" flashlights, they are a tight fit on some of the "cheapy name" flashlights (which is fine because I can just use the old 18650's in those).
Proof will be how they perform over the next couple of years.
Would I be correct in saying that some of my older 18650's are now getting to be 5 or 6 years old? Most of them still appear to be taking and holding a charge and giving reasonable performance. I would say most have been cycled about 50 to 100 times over 5 years (I have about 10 x 18650's) and only one failure a few years ago (AW 2400) but gave it a direct boot from a DC power source and hey presto just like CPR and is still working to this day. 

Also of note the Olight 18650's come in a plastic container (if you tick the correct box), which for all intense purposes meets Australia Post requirements for postage (still debatable but I had a recent package opened by Australia Post/Customs and they still got delivered no questions (even a few other items our nanny state would usually question!!!!) just took an extra week.

So far so good with the Olight 18650's lets see in a year or two


----------



## Camo5 (Jul 17, 2015)

Can confirm the protected 3400 mah olight battery seems to be a rebranded Panasonic...from China. Under the skin is a lime green NCR18650B MH12210 cell made in China with a thin rubberized material with 4 holes poked in the side covering the protection circuit. Battery still runs fine. I have no way to test its capacity though..


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 17, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> There is 0 chance, an battery with protection, will run 24 minutes more then the same cell - unprotected. My suggestion is to run the Pana 3400 unprotected, on the same light which Olight run.



It's actually quite possible that a protected cell may run longer, depending on the light. You typically lose a tenth or two of a volt through protection circuits. So if a light does not have the best regulation, unprotected cells may force the light to run a little brighter. Because this means faster drain, runtime will be a little less. In effect, protection circuits act like current limiters, conserving battery life at the expense of a dimmer light.


----------

